# snmpwalk Not Installed With net-analyzer/net-snmp

## afasoas

Hello,

Sorry this is probably a blatant n00b issue.

I've emerged net-analyzer/net-snmp, configured the snmp daemon and confirmed it is running:

```
mymachine portage # ps -ef | grep snmp

root      6611     1  0 03:36 ?        00:00:32 /usr/sbin/snmpd -p /var/run/snm d.pid

root      7555  7261  0 12:20 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto snmp

```

Just to confirm it's installed:

```
*  net-analyzer/net-snmp

      Latest version available: 5.7.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 5.7.2-r1

      Size of files: 6,137 kB

      Homepage:      http://net-snmp.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Software for generating and retrieving SNMP data

      License:       HPND BSD GPL-2

```

I have the following global use flags set:

```

USE="bindist -X -gtk -kde -gnome -qt -qtmt -pdflib xmpp cgi fastcgi fbcon ftp apache2 php mysql minimal snmp vim-syntax SSL"

```

And the following package specific use flags in my package.use file:

```

net-analyser/net-snmp bzip2 doc lm_sensors perl python rpm ssl tcpd zlib -X diskio

```

Is there an additional package I need to install or are there use flags I need to change in order to install snmpwalk?

I'm investigating SNMP as a means of monitoring my own network and also a business network that I look after.

It's a bit of a baptism of fire just now  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance for your help

A.

----------

## kikko

That's really weird... Here are my net-snmp USE flags

```
 $ equery -C uses net-snmp

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.7.3_pre3:

 U I

 + + X                              : Add support for X11

 + + bzip2                          : Use the bzlib compression library

 - - doc                            : Add extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per

                                      package instead of globally

 - - elf                            : Enable the use of elf utils to check uptime on some systems

 - - ipv6                           : Add support for IP version 6

 - - lm_sensors                     : Add linux lm_sensors (hardware sensors) support

 - - mfd-rewrites                   : Use MFD rewrites of mib modules where available

 - - minimal                        : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most

                                      drivers, non-critical features)

 - - mysql                          : Add mySQL Database support

 - - netlink                        : Use dev-libs/libnl to fetch TCP statistics instead of using /proc/net/tcp

                                      (Linux only). 

 - - pci                            : Use libpci (from sys-apps/pciutils) to look up network interface description.

                                      This feature is only available on Linux. 

 + + perl                           : Add optional support/bindings for the Perl language

 - - python                         : Add optional support/bindings for the Python language

 + + python_single_target_python2_7 : Build for Python 2.7 only

 + + python_targets_python2_7       : Build with Python 2.7

 - - rpm                            : Enable monitoring of app-arch/rpm. This flag requires the bzip2 and zlib flags

                                      to be enabled as well. 

 + + ssl                            : Add support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + tcpd                           : Add support for TCP wrappers

 - - ucd-compat                     : Build UCD compatibility library. Increases significantly the install size. 

 + + zlib                           : Add support for zlib (de)compression
```

(I wonder why there is no "diskio" flag :S)

snmpwalk should be installed in /usr/bin:

```
~ # equery -C files net-snmp | grep snmpwalk

/usr/bin/snmpwalk

/usr/share/man/man1/snmpwalk.1.bz2
```

----------

